# Next iTunes update = MP4



## Samuel (Sep 20, 2002)

I'd like to encode & decode MP4 audio in iTunes. I've tested with Quicktime and it sounds great and can be veeeeery small.
This update can't be far away. Don't you think?

Thank's for posting.


----------



## Captain Code (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm guessing that it'll be in the next big update to iTunes.  

AAC format encoding and decoding would be very useful.


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 20, 2002)

I figured they were going to do that with iTunes 3 but i was wrong 

anyways what would be really cool is to also be able to watch MP4 music videos. don't you think?


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 20, 2002)

Steve has been saying since they released iTunes 3 that they're going to be including MP4 and Rendezvous into the next update early next year.


----------



## Captain Code (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JetosX _
> *
> 
> anyways what would be really cool is to also be able to watch MP4 music videos. don't you think? *



You can watch them in Quicktime 6(not DivX, but real MPEG4 vids)


----------



## Boeing777 (Sep 20, 2002)

So far apple's latest update for itune has some disappointing surprises. - For some reason, sometimes there's not sound? 

Well lets hope Apple new update will not be like M$ service packs that causes more bugs than solving problems.

solution... restart your itune


----------



## Vyper (Sep 21, 2002)

With iTunes 3, I can hear my music fine.

On another note, I exported an mp3 into a mp4 (on Quicktime 6 Pro as a movie) and it sounded like a machine gun x_x


----------



## swizcore (Sep 22, 2002)

This will only be important to me if the iPod also gets an update to play the AAC files.


----------



## boi (Sep 23, 2002)

amen to that. 1500 songs in your pocket ^_^.


----------



## senne (Sep 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swizcore _
> *This will only be important to me if the iPod also gets an update to play the AAC files. *



If a new iPod-software-update will make it able to play AAC files, will it be compatible with the "older" iPods, the iPods that we have now ? Or only with the "made-for-AAC/MP3/MP4/...-iPods"



senne.


----------



## swizcore (Sep 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *
> 
> If a new iPod-software-update will make it able to play AAC files, will it be compatible with the "older" iPods, the iPods that we have now ? Or only with the "made-for-AAC/MP3/MP4/...-iPods"
> ...



I would think so, I don't think any of the iPods are in danger of being obsoleted by picky software updaters. And even if Apple did do something so low-ball as to not allow it to upgrade older iPods, someone would make a hack to allow installation on the older iPods.


----------



## senne (Sep 25, 2002)

Jippi!



senne.


----------



## TellarHK (Sep 25, 2002)

One of the problems with audio codecs is that they may require a rather large amount of floating point math calculation. Ogg Vorbis, an entirely free audio codec that has much clearer sound than WMA or MP3, has the limitation that the basic codec for it requires a lot of floating point math, and thus couldn't be run on devices like StrongARM CPU's that have poor (or no) floating point math capability in hardware.

Recently, a version of Vorbis that does allow use on those processors has come around, but with AAC the challenge might be much more difficult and complex.  I wouldn't be surprised if older iPods wound up unable to use a newer format.


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *Steve has been saying since they released iTunes 3 that they're going to be including MP4 and Rendezvous into the next update early next year. *



What would be the point of Rendezvous in iTunes? Sharing MP3's with you friend over the network?


----------



## senne (Oct 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JetosX _
> *What would be the point of Rendezvous in iTunes? Sharing MP3's with you friend over the network? *



Yes, it already does, in OS 10.2



s en n e.


----------



## Javintosh (Oct 4, 2002)

With rendevous, you can share playlists over the network. The new version of iTunes will allow users to stream playlists from one machine to the other. That's cool as far as that goes, but Philips is also in the game.

Now you are looking at things like maybe streaming your iTunes MP3s to your receiver over AirPort or regular ethernet. That'd be pretty cool!


----------

